# What Things in Life Make You Feel Good and Bring You Happiness?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 6, 2015)

Funny or serious replies welcome.   For me it's getting out in nature, soaking in the beauty of the skies, trees, plants and animals.  Being with a husband who shares the same feelings makes it even better.  My furbabies also make me feel very good and happy, a big part of my life.








How about you?  What in life makes you feel good and brings you happiness?


----------



## ndynt (Apr 6, 2015)

Waking up in the morning and hearing birds chirping, seeing wild animals in my yard. The wind of a northeaster, the smell of grass, when cutting the yard, the smell after a rain.  The feel of misty rain on my face, the sound and smell of the ocean. The feel and smell of rich soil. The clean smell of clothes just taken off the line. Creating things for family or friends.  My children, grandchildren and great grandchildren.   I could go on and on....so many things make me feel so blessed and joyous.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 6, 2015)

Like you, SeaBreeze, I love nature, whether it's a walk in a fragrant pine forest, watching the sun sparkle on the ocean, or gazing up at a starry sky.  :rose:


----------



## chic (Apr 7, 2015)

My favorite thing is the feeling & sound of a cat purring on my lap. Total nirvana.

 I love creativity. I design and create one of a kind jewelry and it makes me feel good when I complete a new piece. I love home and hearth and beautiful surroundings. Arranging flowers in vases or jardineres is one of my all time favorite things to do. I love to smell cinnamon buns in the morning. I don't eat them but I like the smell of cinnamon. 

Best for last - watching pets plays in piles of autumn leaves. Too cute.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Nature lover here as well.  Walking on beaches, the sea, mountains, forest trails. My sons and granddaughters.  Going for a bike ride with my husband. Sitting up in bed having breakfast with my husband and enjoying the view out of our window, boats or ships passing by, gannets diving for fish. Visiting Buddhist temples in Thailand. Listening to Scots having a blether (chat).  Travel gives me a lot of joy.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

A good martini...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

I'll have to add some.  Music.  Singing. The smell of baking bread, coffee, a bakery.  Ice cream.  A cold beer in a beachside restaurant in Thailand. Floating in a warm swimming pool.  Floating in a warm sea.  Spicy food. Sunshine. Paddling a kayak.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

You forgot this forum...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 7, 2015)

I love walking down the beach, watching the birds, Sometimes just look into the really clear water to watch the tiny fish dashing about.,

 At home just looking at my special begonias, gives me pleasure especially the ones I've had for many years and in some cases have been grown from a single leaf someone has given me .

Dancing a modern waltz to a special piece of music, I have chosen for our little dance we have once a week ,close to home with only one other couple.

And not forgetting the pleasure I get from taking part in the puzzles etc on the forum...I'm really glad I found you all out there all over the world it's nice to have someone out there in our own age group , to either ask a question or have a grizzle too


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The niceness factor is subject to change...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 7, 2015)

I have mentioned before I was involved with another forum and they didn't appreciate "New Members" invading THEIR  forum needless to say the forum was shut down ..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Newbies are welcome here providing that they are fans of the King...


----------



## Kadee (Apr 7, 2015)

OK Sir ! I will try really hard to be good...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Some would prefer you to be bad, very bad...


----------



## Josiah (Apr 7, 2015)

I put a lot of stock in maintaining a reasonable level of civility with everyone I encounter during the day. I try to be courteous and take pleasure in the courtesies extended by others. Every day I take an armful of packages to the Post Office and almost without exception someone will go a little out of their way to hold the door for me. We have a lot of four way stop intersections in our town and when I arrive at a stop sign at the same time as someone else, it's always nice give the other driver a wave offering them the right of way.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Yes, this forum!  I now spend more time here than I do on Facebook!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 7, 2015)

My husband

My pets

Nature..


Note... I didn't say kids...  lol!!   Not that I don't love them... but I'm thinking of things that don't come along with angst.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

I enjoy sharing a smile or a laugh with others. Also appreciate this forum very much.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

Love plants, animals,(particularly my two catterorrists), nature, gardening, friends, and FOOD.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Newbies are welcome here providing that they are fans of the King...



I'm going to be a troublemaker and admit, I am not a fan of the king.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

Me, too Annie, he just annoys me. Too much of a poseur in later years.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

You obviously have no appreciation of the finer things in life...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Me, too Annie, he just annoys me. Too much of a poseur in later years.



His music just never appealed to me.  There are maybe two songs of his I like.


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 7, 2015)

Early Elvis... not the late Elvis....  But for me...  Early Beatles.... not the late Beatles either.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

:love_heart:Ralphy, I am one of the finer things in life.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Early Elvis... not the late Elvis....  But for me...  Early Beatles.... not the late Beatles either.



For me all the Beatles but less so later on.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The King may still not be in the building but he lives on in the hearts of those who are discriminating in their taste of music...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

So does the Frito Bandito!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Can't you take anything seriously?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

Ralphy, I take any things seriously, you are not among them!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

i am notifying Graceland to never let you in...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank god. That would be too severe a 
punishment for this woman to endure.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hmm, well maybe you should be kidnapped and forced to worship at the gates of Graceland...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 7, 2015)

For what sins, Ralphy? Or are you getting your BDSM on again? We moved on, try to keep up, won't you? Q.S. step on him with your pretty little manicured foot!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> For what sins, Ralphy? Or are you getting your BDSM on again? We moved on, try to keep up, won't you? Q.S. step on him with your pretty little manicured foot!



He must have watched 50 Shades!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 7, 2015)

:stop1:  Not raining on your parade, but please give us a break.....


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 17, 2015)

Nature for me too. 
This morning I looked out of the window and there were the magpies scouring the lawn for insect tidbits. 
It gave me pleasure to see them.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Spring is finally here and watching robins hopping, listening, and pecking the ground does it for me...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 17, 2015)

I love this time of year in Scotland.  We've had daffodils since the end of Feb but now I see tons of them everywhere.  Our magnolia is starting to bloom, the camelias have bloomed, and many more will be blooming soon.  Our garden gives me great pleasure and I love walking around with my camera.  Just wish it would warm up!  We get lots of birds here as well and we keep a couple of feeders hanging from an apple tree filled with bird peanuts.


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 17, 2015)

....my dog, sunshine after a rain, flowers, fresh cut grass, a trip to a new place and my beautiful grandchildren.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Listening to the birds outside my condo, welcoming spring. Within a month I should be able to plant my balcony garden. This year I am going to try wall planters as well as the usual containers. Hopefully, I will have an abundance of lovely greens.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

And will those greens be smokeable?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 17, 2015)

Ralphy, I don't think you can smoke salad greens!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Sure, salad greens...&#55357;&#56839;


----------



## Cookie (Apr 17, 2015)

Sitting on my porch drinking my first cup of coffee on a summer morning, dew on the grass, sun shining, birds singing, squirrels playing and the prospect of a beautiful day ahead.


----------

